

For me, Firefox 4 stumbles at the first hurdle - RiderOfGiraffes

So with the problems I'm having with Flash under Chrome I've succumbed to the hype and installed FireFox 4.  Opened up HackerNews, tried to login, and failed.<p>If I type a deliberately wrong password I get the "Bad Login" message from HN.  If I type the password I think is right I don't get the "Bad Login" message, so it probably is right, but nor am I logged in.  I get the orange bar instead of my familiar and comforting deep purple, and at the top right I get "login" instead of my username.<p>So I'm back to Chrome.<p>Just thought I'd report on the experience.  If I thought there'd be any mileage in doing so I'd start looking for somewhere to report it, and provide as much feedback as I reasonably could.  If it were one of you peeps I'd be helping you debug.<p>But I can't see any way to start that process at all, so I'm not even going to try.  And there's a data point for you.  If you screw up, make it easy for your customers to help you, and they will.  Be thick-skinned enough to cope with the crap, and among it there'll be gems to help you.
======
badkins
I see a similar problem on my palm pre. I type my creds, hit login, and I'm
back at the home screen, but not logged in. I've found out though that if I
close the browser, and start a new one, it will be logged in. Weird.

------
ZeroGravitas
Help > Submit Feedback... > Report Site Issue.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Hmm - why did I not see that. I'm on a different machine now - one that can't
run FF4 - so I'll worry about it tomorrow.

Thanks.

You've started me wondering what they'll do about it. They'll probably blame
HN.

Anyone else here using FF4 successfully to log in?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I assume they'll mine the logs for URLs (and prioritise by the number of
reports and prominence of the site) and mine the comment section for common
phrases such as "login" to see if there are widespread problems affecting
multiple sites. (I'm guessing it also passes on other useful info like
platform and version that you don't need to type in). They're the type of org
where you could probably find out exactly what they do with these reports.

Since Firefox devs actually post here, you'd have a good chance of getting
interest (though perhaps a more informative title on the submission would have
helped that).

